# Apla-tech flow valve assembly - which fittings?



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

hi apla-tech users,

Just bought a Mark V off Ebay and am now figuring out which Apla-tech parts I need to get into CFS. Apla wants $550 for the trigger and valve assembly which appears to be made up of a graco inline gun, a reducer, high-pressure ball valve, and a quick connect. Looking to save money since these parts are available elsewhere for way cheaper. Looking for help determining the exact size and types of fittings. Anyone know or should I just pony up and go with theirs?

Many thanks,
D'S


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

If that's the same as their texture pistol, I paid around $500 or so several years ago. We sprayed 180-200 houses (plus 40 or so basement/remodels) per year, and got 5 years or more from each gun. Now on my second gun. The first finally burnt through the magnesium body, had a guy build it back, good as new. Took it to a mechanist/aluminum head service. That gun is worth the bucks.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I would just drop the money, you will also need the box poles and angle pole. the alpa-tech triger assm has a second triger for the box brake.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Good to hear you get your moneys worth with graco guns. Seems like most of the apla gear is proprietary except for the trigger assembly so it seemed like a good place to save some money. The specific part, the flow valve, I'm talking about is down at the bottom of their price list http://www.apla-tech.com/pricesheet_2009.pdf/http://www.apla-tech.com/pricesheet_2009.pdf if anyone knows.

With the angle pole, I wonder if you could just use Graco pole gun extensions instead, they've even got a telescoping one!

Thanks,
D'S


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

your link doesn't work 

this one does: http://www.apla-tech.com/pricesheet_2009.pdf


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

call apla-tech and ask them why they want so much cash for a flow valve when a farm and hardware store sells the exact same one for 40 bucks


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I ended up buying a complete Apla handle with the trigger and valve assembly. Once I had theirs I understood the difference. They have to machine some parts and keep the assembly a standard length for their tools to fit properly. You only need the one trigger and valve assembly to use all their tools so it's actually a small part of the overall cost.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone interested,i have a 10"[used] and 12" new in box head [apla-tech]


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> call apla-tech and ask them why they want so much cash for a flow valve when a farm and hardware store sells the exact same one for 40 bucks


5:31PM Post #9


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

that what you do cry if I comment, I never bought it you paid to much seen thiers and you paid 600 an 400 for the valve geuss that's why your crying

got my gun for way cheaper valve 40 bucks


Amazon
Graco 244161 Contractor In-Line Gun 
#energyEfficiencyTitleInformation { font-size: 19px !important;} by Graco / Portland Compressor 

/* * Fix for UDP-1061. Average customer reviews has a small extra line on hover * https://omni-grok.amazon.com/xref/s.../src/legacy.css?indexName=WebsiteTemplates#40 */ .noUnderline a:hover { text-decoration: none; } Be the first to review this item



Price: $199.99 + $5.22 shipping 

now I know why your crying


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Anyone interested,i have a 10"[used] and 12" new in box head [apla-tech]


more proof:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

D's said:


> 5:31PM Post #9



did ya start crying after you called him Trusted, it wont be ok dooee not for a long time with the hard crying you are doing... shoulda kept your beek shut, why do you think so many people run away,
cause they have fat beeks.









Call ya beekybob from now on,
Go lightly on Terry and call him Millhouse not Trailerpark boy

Fakers


----------

